# do Corals need T-5 lighting?



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

when i went to buy some live rock, there was a Coral on it, i asked em to take it off, but they said, just take it with you, its free.... I said ok out of impulse, and then realized.... i dont have the T-5 Lighting!!! its a 10 gallon nano aquarium with T-8 ( standard aquarium lighting) , and the coral ( which i dont even know the name of) has many little "hands" that make fists trying to catch particles floating around. I was never planning on a Reef tank till a year or two of experience, but yea... i just want to know if the coral would die or not... and if it wont, are there other corals that can stay within T-8 lighting range?


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

OK, i figured out the name of the coral, its a Waving hand coral


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Id wait til yousee what happens to the Hand Coral first. I dont think T-8 will cut it though. Power compacts will do the trick in a 10 though.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

also, is it normal for its arms to have shortened, and its fingers to sort of make fists?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Hadstuff said:


> also, is it normal for its arms to have shortened, and its fingers to sort of make fists?


 From time to time, yes, they will do that. Sometimes for days at a time. But should show some signs of life alittle at a time. Also on a side note, thats a more difficult coral to keep if it is indeed a Waving Hand Coral. Needs high lighting, so I would suggest a Power Compact for a minimum light for your tank. Needs good amount of flow also.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

it actually didnt like the amount of light i gave it, i put it closer to the surface (thats where more flow and light is) and he just fisted up, and almost looked dead, and when i put him lower with a bit less flow, hes opened up.. i guess ill just wait a week and see what happens in the mean time, ill probably have to save up more money for beter lighting.. and heres a picture of it..this is a pic i got from google btw, mine is much smaller than this..


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice. Guess you never know about corals, some of these lil buggers can be really finicky.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

*another question.*

As you probably guessed, im brand new to Salt water, and wanted to go the cheapest route, so i have a question about Aquarium Cycling. My freshwater Aquariums have always instant cycled, meaning, as soon as i put water in, i can add fish with absolutley no problems. I have a Test kit for my saltwater, and it has been saying nitrites, and nitrates are at 0, with nitrates sometimes showing 10, or lower. would this mean it already cycled?

Also, i added some Krill ( non frozen ) into the tank, just to see the aquariums reaction, and, nothing seemed to change, however, i added it just today, so ill check tommorrow and see what happens. Im new to Saltwater Cycling, and even kinda new to Freshwater, since ive never really cycled it, and all my fish have lived at minimum 2 years excluding Ich which happens rarely

Filters i have are 30 gallon Marineland bio-wheel, and an Aqueon 10 gallon quietflow. and the Sand i used was Carib Sea Arag Alive, which said i could add invertebrae immediatley, and add fish within the first 3 weeks... Ive been researching saltwater for over 2 weeks, but still everyday im finding out new things, and killing old ideas i read about. but anyways, i just want to know, if my Aquarium could have possibly cycled in 3 days


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No, your aquarium is not cycled in only 3 days. Only way that is going to happen is if you've used Fully Cured Live Rock. And most LFS screw that up. As far as inverts after 3 days, I woudn't do it in my tank, Ammonia and Nitrites will kill them. Did you test for Ammonia? And if your tnak hasn't cycled yet, that coral you have is more than lilkey going to have a problem.
Also, after a few months, those filters you are using are going to turn into Nitrate factories and cause you isses. just a heads up.
How much Live Rock do you have in the tank?
Do you have any other powerheads for water movement than the filters?


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

i asked the guy to give me live rock form their established tank  it was quite a fun fight actually, the manqaager said give it at the same price, and another worker said bump up the price to like 9 buck a pound... thats how i got the coral on my LR, the rock is purely pink, with a bit of green, its got a small bristle worm, and one of those small anemones, cant remember the name, but they are considered more of a pest


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

i currently have only 3 pounds of it, i was gonna add 7 more pounds of Dead rock . but I have a 30 pound sand bag i put in there. and no, i dont have any more powerheads, because theres already a lot of flow going into the tank, and the coral i have hates too much flow, and even if the Coral dies, Honestly, i wouldnt be losing any Money off it, and im also going to try using one of those LED bulbs... cant remeber the name of it, but it fits into any standard light socket, and then i was gonna put it in a heat lamp frame, so that it adds some more reflection. as far as temperature raising, ive never had problems with that. My budget it 130$ for everything on the tank, however, i didnt have to buy a hood, or filters, they were filters i have had for a long time (unused still though) my goal in fish / clean up crew is :

2 clownifsh, which will cost a total of 50$
5 blue legged crabs at 5$ total
3-4 turbo snails, might mix and match them as well, but the average price per snail is 2$
i was thinking about a small sandsifting starfish, and ill trade it in when it gets to be too big, at 15$
sand was a total of 30$ and some undesand LED strip for a moonlight illusion was 20$
that kinda sums up my budget in total... i can go maybe 10-15 dollars above if its absolutley nessessary. ( i didnt count the live rock, cause i had already put aside money for it)


----------



## coachkells (Jan 10, 2010)

Hadstuff said:


> i currently have only 3 pounds of it, i was gonna add 7 more pounds of Dead rock . but I have a 30 pound sand bag i put in there. and no, i dont have any more powerheads, because theres already a lot of flow going into the tank, and the coral i have hates too much flow, and even if the Coral dies, Honestly, i wouldnt be losing any Money off it, and im also going to try using one of those LED bulbs... cant remeber the name of it, but it fits into any standard light socket, and then i was gonna put it in a heat lamp frame, so that it adds some more reflection. as far as temperature raising, ive never had problems with that. My budget it 130$ for everything on the tank, however, i didnt have to buy a hood, or filters, they were filters i have had for a long time (unused still though) my goal in fish / clean up crew is :
> 
> 2 clownifsh, which will cost a total of 50$
> 5 blue legged crabs at 5$ total
> ...


Two clowns would be fine and the blue legged craps would be alright too, but for a 10 gallon tank you wouldn't need more then one turbo snail for a tank that size. Getting 10 to 15 lbs. of live rock would be my first concern though. You will want to get a good organic filter built up. As for the light craigslist is a great place to find cheap equipment. It has been my experience that getting it right the first time save a lot of money and heart ache.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG i never thought of that LOL!, i was just going tow ait till they got a sale, i saw a 20" hood for 45$ !!!! but it got sold within 5 hours and i didnt have the money for it -.-


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

i was told by some, that if you have a really deep sandbed, you dont need as much LR


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Hadstuff said:


> i was told by some, that if you have a really deep sandbed, you dont need as much LR


To a degree.
Ron Shimek's Website...Deep Sand Beds


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, i just took out my shrimp i put in a few days ago, and checked my nitrates. They were a bit higher... and the Coral btw, is looking more healthy. all his hands are opening up, and trying to catch foods, which btw, what should i feed this coral? if anything at all? and im also going to get an LED hood for the corals. looks like im going to skip the whole FOWLR set up idea. also, what other corals are good for beginners? ones that i dont really have to worry about, and just put them in there.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Micro Plankton, Phytoplankton, once a week or so as a filler. They rely mostly on the lighting for their energy.
Other easy corals are
Zoos
Most Soft Corals
Mushrooms
Starburst Polyp
And your Waving hand coral might possible be a Xenia, or Starburst, there are several variations of this.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

the coral i have seems like its an Xenia... i honestly hope it survives, it looks awesome in the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Hadstuff said:


> the coral i have seems like its an Xenia... i honestly hope it survives, it looks awesome in the tank.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

alright, im going to get a damsel today, and a few crabs... i saw a snowflake eel there, and i was tempted to buy it, just cause i love eels. I have a snowflake moray (brackish water) and hes just the coolest thing ever. but im waiting till next year when i get a 120 gallon for the basement. ive read you can keep em in 10 gallons for a year or so, but im not gonna even bother yet. Also update on the waving hand, His Arms today are extended a ton more !! i think hes actually gonna make it through


----------



## coachkells (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't get in any hurry it Is a slow and steady thing when it comes to saltwater. The last thing you want is to have to start over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

